# Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk



## igoroff (24. Januar 2008)

*Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

Hallo PCGHX-ler,

n Kollege von mir hat bald Geburtstag und ich hab immer noch keine Idee für n Geschenk. Also dachte ich ein Game wäre nich schlecht, da er nunmal gerne zockt.

Also was er momentan zockt ist CS1.6, Starship Troopers, allgemein alle C&Cs, Starcraft, Empire Earth...
Achja die Preisobergrenze liegt bei etwa 30 .
Und es sollte auf seinem System (XP2400, 1,5 GB RAM, 6600gt) flüssig laufen, also kein Crysis & co (er legt sowieso keinen Wert auf Grafikpracht, wie man an der Spieleliste unschwer erkennen kann ^^)

Hättet ihr vllt einen (Geheim-)Tipp für mich.

Thx schonmal


----------



## Jor-El (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

F.E.A.R Gold-Edition gibts für 32 bei Amazon. Sehr packender und gruseliger Shooter.
Ist das Hauptspiel + dem ersten Addon drin. Das zweite Addon ist eh mies und kann man drauf verzichten.
Warcraft 3 Gold gibts fürn 20er. Kann man nix mit falsch machen.
Noch ein Strategiespiel wäre Emergency 3+4 Gold Edition. Kostet neu 15.
Oder ne Spielesammlung wie Gold Games 9. Da sind zehn Spiele drin. Der Großteil echt brauchbar. Kostet auch 15.
Sind alles Amazonpreise für Neuartikel. Vll. kriegt mans beim Händler nebenan auch etwas günstiger.
Viel Spaß auf der Geburtstagsparty.


----------



## igoroff (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

Warcraft 3 und den großen Teil der guten Gold Games hat er schon gezockt.
Aber F.E.A.R  Gold ist echt ne gute Idee ^^

Noch andere Vorschläge


----------



## Mantiso90 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

F.E.A.R. kann ich wärmstens empfehlen^^


----------



## der_schnitter (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat war Morrowind,dürfte mit Addon so 10 kosten.Wenn er C&C mag,kann er mal Star Wars:Empire at War ausprobieren.Auf ner Radeon 9800 Pro läuft das ruckelfrei und ist von den gleichen Entwicklern wie die ganze C&C Reihe.


----------



## Henner (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

Hat er denn schon C&C3? Das gibt's auch für weniger als 30 Euro und läuft gerade noch akzeptabel auf seinem System.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

Wie wäre es mit GTA San Andreas? lief auch auf meinen XP2000+ und 6600GT. Das Spiel kann ein sehr sehr lange beschäftigen 

MFG


----------



## igoroff (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Hat er denn schon C&C3? Das gibt's auch für weniger als 30 Euro und läuft gerade noch akzeptabel auf seinem System.



Ja, C&C3 wär echt ne möglichkeit....zumal das hammer viele aus unserm abijahrgang online zocken ^^........würde das denn einigermaßen ruckelfrei aufm Sys laufen?......wie gesagt, auf Grafikpracht wird nicht besonders Wert gelegt


----------



## der_schnitter (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

Kannst ihm ja mal heimlich die Demo unterjubeln xD
Also GTA San Andreas ist auch ne gute Empfehlung,auch wenn es mich nicht so wirklich gefesselt hat...


----------



## blueman (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

Emergency 4 ist echt lustig! Das habe ich auch gezoggt


----------



## Henner (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*



igoroff schrieb:


> Jwürde das denn einigermaßen ruckelfrei aufm Sys laufen?......wie gesagt, auf Grafikpracht wird nicht besonders Wert gelegt


Ein Freund von mir spielt's auch auf einem XP 2400+ (mit 1 GiByte RAM), allerdings hat er eine Geforce 6800 GT. Unter 1.024x768 und bei mittleren Details sollte es aber auch mit der 6600 GT passabel laufen.


----------



## der_schnitter (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Rat für ein Game-Geschenk*

Und wie wärs mit CS:Source?Wenn er 1.6 mag,dann wird ihm das doch bestimmt auch gefallen?


----------

